# RARE - Vapor Records Neil Young Boxcar 29606



## DK81 (Nov 25, 2012)

This boxcar that I've recently acquired comes with a story of only 100 being made and mislabeled 29606. Then this car was reintroduced a year later as the 29218 to capitalize on the rarity of the original production. Thanks to a helpful guy at another forum I was directed to this article written about the boxcar explaining the story. http://www.toycollectormagazine.com/download/TCM-2007-08-DOWNLOAD.pdf#112

On to my question... You can find the 29218 for sale on ebay for about $50-$85, but I can't seem to find any 29606 that have sold. Here is the only one I've found online and this guy is asking $600. Is that reasonable!?! http://www.redrocktrains.com/details.asp?ID=14960


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reasonable is whatever you can get someone to pay for it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is yours the 29606 label or the 6-29606 label on the box?


----------



## DK81 (Nov 25, 2012)

Label on the box. What's the difference?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The Redrock trains link was last updated July 15, *2006*. Think it's still out there?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

DK81 said:


> Label on the box. What's the difference?


According to the article, there was an initial run of 20-25 that was labeled 29606, then another run of 100 that was labeled 6-29606. It would probably affect the value, that's all.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

I couldn't pay 6 bills for a car, unless Neil Young came with it.


----------



## DK81 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks. I didn't know that. Mine is the 6-29606. 1 out of 100 sounds pretty rare to me!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DK81 (Nov 25, 2012)

hey guys! I'm bumping this from last year because noone seems to know anything about it and I am hoping someone can tell me what its worth. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Have you been actively seeking a value since March of last year with no results?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that was answered previously.



> Reasonable is whatever you can get someone to pay for it.


I stand by that answer.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll second GRJ's answer. Value of any items is only what people will pay for it. I've seen things go for crazy money I wouldn't give a wooden nickle for.

Carl


----------



## DK81 (Nov 25, 2012)

JackC said:


> Have you been actively seeking a value since March of last year with no results?


No. I gave up after awhile. It's frustrating when the only answers you get are "it's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it". Gee, thanks. I knew that already. I'm looking for an answer with actual substance but not many people seem to know about this one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can interpret that as a lack of knowledge or a lack of demand.


----------

